# One cable box to two TV's



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

This is also going to require fishing wire through a Roxul wall which should be fun.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

If I use this would both tv's work at the same time?

http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=101&cp_id=10113&cs_id=1011301&p_id=10249&seq=1&format=2

Not that I need it to, but it's better than one or the other.

What about the splitters that have no box and just Y the connection? I thought that doesn't work with hdmi, but sites sell them saying it does.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

The splitters that are just a Y connector suck. Make sure you get one that plugs into the wall. If it's just your cable box, you don't need a 3D and 4K support splitter.

You will be able to watch both TVs simultaneously, on the same channel of course. The box tunes and the TVs are just monitors for it. This is how I have my basement with the large screen and TV behind the bar. I preferred to do it this way so that both are in sync and there are no instances when one TV is a microsecond ahead of the other - which is really distracting for football games.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

That device would allow both TVs to be on at the same time. They would both be watching the same program.


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

I would buy the one you linked.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

NickTheGreat said:


> I would buy the one you linked.


Reviews are a bit iffy. Otherwise I would have ordered today.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

This is the other type:

http://www.firefold.com/1ft-1x2-hdmi-splitter-cable

I thought I remember reading that HDMI couldn't be split. This one also warns that some cable boxes are designed to not allow splitting. I guess cables companies don't like people needing less boxes.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

There is no problem splitting hdmi with a powered splitter. Don't use the other type, especially with a run over a longer distance. It's somewhat rare to find a device that needs bi-directional communication with the tv. If cable boxes needed that, it would screw everyone that hooks the cable box to a home theater receiver. 

I tried to link the splitter I have, but apparently mono price discontinued it. Just bit from somewhere with a good return policy and give it a try (before putting cables in the wall).


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Try this one: 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815196022

While I haven't used this particular HDMI splitter, I have used a lot of CTG stuff in the past, and it's all worked well.

Please note, that a bad side effect with all HDMI splitters is that when one TV is turned on, or off, the other TV will typically momentarily lose signal. 



I typically use a HDBT HDMI matrix for multiple displays which do not have this same issue, as well as a few other little issues that arise with distributing HDMI. But these matrix switches do cost substantially more.:yes:


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks, but I was thinking of starting out with something cheaper and then returning it if it doesn't work well. A cable box is about $8 a month, so I'd prefer to not take almost a year to recoup just the cost of the splitter. I still need to throw in the repeater, hdmi cables, conduit, spray foam, caulk, and any other random costs that arise.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

mikegp said:


> I have two tv's that are fairly close in proximity. One is in the basement and the other is right above it 11 feet or so. I would like to eliminate one cable box and have both tv's work off the basement box. What I've gathered so far is that I need an IR repeater and an hdmi splitter. Also that only one tv will work at the same time which is fine for my needs.
> 
> Question is what exactly do I need as far as the splitter and repeater go being as cost effective as possible?
> 
> ...


all you need is a splitter, the out put from the cable box goes to the input of the splitter and than run the coax to each tv's, the same channel will be on each tv. both will operate , now if you get the one with a slide on it you can switch one to the other , which is not what you want , get just a splitter for the signal, been in this busisnes for 50 yrs or so , i do satalite tv and so this ,i have dish and direct, i use the slide switch to nove back and forth , but you just get the splitter for your needs the coax is all weather stuff so no need to cover it , just seal the holes


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

del schisler said:


> all you need is a splitter, the out put from the cable box goes to the input of the splitter and than run the coax to each tv's, the same channel will be on each tv.


I quite agree. I'm not sure I understand this hdmi splitting complication. There most likely is no need for it.

My cable box has multiple outputs... hdmi, component and coax. All of these outputs work at the same time. If you don't have multiple outputs then just split the coax as del suggests.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Bob Sanders said:


> I quite agree. I'm not sure I understand this hdmi splitting complication. There most likely is no need for it.
> 
> My cable box has multiple outputs... hdmi, component and coax. All of these outputs work at the same time. If you don't have multiple outputs then just split the coax as del suggests.




If the OP wants HD on both TV's, then HDMI is the only way to get it.

You do not get a HD picture with component video, or composite video (coax).


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

ktkelly said:


> You do not get a HD picture with component video, or composite video (coax).


Composite is SD tv which is why I didn't mention it. but you are COMPLETELY wrong on Component. It is merely the analoge version of hdmi. My *HIGH DEFINITION* cable box has both hdmi and component and I get HDTV just fine through both. Granted the component does not carry audio so you must run separate audio cables.

Coax can also carry HDTV just fine. (Why you have brackets around coax I am not sure. Coax and composite are not the same thing)


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Bob,


Have you not heard of the analog sunset?

Here's a link: http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/...hollywood-hastens-the-analog-sunset/index.htm


Some of a nasty side effects of this is the fact that the component video output of most devices is now down converted to 480i.

That coax coming out of the cable box? 480i.

That component video out of the BluRay? 480i as a rule.

Notice that most new BluRay players have only a HDMI connection.



So, while you're correct to a degree, you're also not correct. 

Most cable boxes, and older DVD/BD players WILL output 720P/1080i via component, but that is not actually full HD.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

ktkelly said:


> Bob,
> 
> 
> Have you not heard of the analog sunset?


Moot point.


> Existing models in the lineup with HD component-video connections can be sold through 2013, but starting in 2014, no *new* models *will have any* analog video outputs. Hence the term "analog sunset."


In other words if you have component outputs you can do HD (they have stopped offering component only on newer models) as I am with my kitchen TV. Would you like me to post a pic? I can if you wish. I get full HD from my component outputs.

I also have an older WD TV LIVE with component outs... I get full HD.
My Mede8er 800x3d (bought less than a year ago) has component outs... I get full hd.

In short, any HD device up until very recently has full hd capacity through its component ports.... and indeed you can STILL buy hd capable devices with full HD component outs (Have a look at Dune and Mede8or just for example)


----------

